# RecordPast - Make a Season Pass from recordings in now playing



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

*RecordPast - Make a Season Pass from recordings in now playing*

Watched a recording and decided you want to make a season pass?

Normally you'd have to either 
a) find a future showing in the livetv guide listing 
b) type the programme name in the pick programmes to record menu.

Now you can simply press *record * on the programme description screen in now-playing,
and a season pass will be automatically created for you.
















Installation:

Requires MWSTATE bug fixed:
run fixmwstate.tcl and reboot if you haven't already done so.

copy newtext2osd to /var/hack/bin

run as */var/hack/recordpast.tcl*

# Version 1.4 : More duplicate checking


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes! Excellent hack. Always thought this would be a great idea. Will give it a go sometime 

*ETA:*
When I try to run it, I get this...

bash: /var/hack/recordpast.tcl: No such file or directory

Yes, the program _is_ there when I do an 'ls', so what's wrong?

I don't "do" linux


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Did you use binary mode when you ftp'd the script over onto tivo ?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ahh... bug.....erm..... Auto I think. Will try again and specify 'binary' this time


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Thought I'd try this today for the first time. It worked. So well, in fact that it created two  Unfortunately, I don't have another single programme to try it on.

So, possibe bug or just a glitch?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

..bit of a bug that one, better duplicate checking now in v1.4 

Note the Season Passes this generates are always put at the bottom of the priority list,
and of course are attached to the single channel the programme was recorded on.

I might add a Title Wishlist option later on (so it can record across channels).


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Had a try with your module and it worked ok. Except that it appears to have stopped Tivo making its daily call via the network! 

With your module active, daily call fails and reverts to dialup; disable it and network is fine...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

mikerr said:


> I might add a Title Wishlist option later on (so it can record across channels).


Cool hack. Hopefully if you add the wishlist functionality you'll go a better job of it than TiVo did in their (US only?) TiVo Search (beta) 

- They don't filter the autogenerated wishlists for 'illegal' characters in the show title, ones that are ignored or handled by alternates in the wishlist search engine. (Like punctuation, non-english characters; basically anything that isn't alphanumberic or a space). So they sometimes create wishlists for you that just don't work.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Trinitron said:


> Had a try with your module and it worked ok. Except that it appears to have stopped Tivo making its daily call via the network!
> 
> With your module active, daily call fails and reverts to dialup; disable it and network is fine...


If you're putting it in rc.sysinit.author to start on bootup,
you have to background it (as with all hacks):

*/var/hack/recordpast.tcl >/dev/null &*

that last "&" is important, forgetting it might cause the dily call to fail.
Never known it swap network<->dialup though!


----------



## msui772 (Oct 15, 2003)

What an excellent idea - I have wanted this feature a number of times and usually resort to the title wishlist... There really is nothing like a drive failure to get me to go through these forums and find more interesting improvements. Thanks!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Always thought this was one of the few holes in the TiVo interface design; nice job.

MCE handles it quite well, with a list of upcoming editions on the programme info page.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Very neat!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Just tried to use this but just as carl had I get no such file or directory when I try to run it.
I used FileZilla to transfer the file to Tivo and it is set to binary.

Any ideas ?

I really need to be able to use this as I had approx 100 season passes that i have lost and it seems a great idea to be able to set most of the up from my Now Playing list


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I've reuploaded it to the first post to make sure, tested and working.

While this is a nice GUI hack to use you're sat in your armchair watching TV,

if you have a lot of Seasonpasses to add at once, it's probably quicker to do it in tivoweb at your PC:

http://tivo/nowshowing ( or http://192.168.1.200/nowshowing )

then click the episode title (_not _the program title), and one of the options is Get Season Pass
(I had actually never noticed that before  )


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

mikerr said:


> (I had actually never noticed that before  )


Nor me 

It works a treat and is probably easier and quicker than using the Tivo remote.

So as I will not be using the recordpast hack I will remove it from my Tivos.

Just need to get SortNP working the same as your YouTube video but that is a different thread


----------

